# Colorful turtles



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello guys hope you're all having a fantastic day. Me and the hubby were talking about getting another turtle sometime and he suggested a very colorful turtle.. I said a softshell he wants a bright one lol. Anybody know of any vibrant turtles or tortoises ? If so please let me know [emoji3526] I will be searching the internet as well.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello guys hope you're all having a fantastic day. Me and the hubby were talking about getting another turtle sometime and he suggested a very colorful turtle.. I said a softshell he wants a bright one lol. Anybody know of any vibrant turtles or tortoises ? If so please let me know [emoji3526] I will be searching the internet as well.


I like Ornate wood turtles. That's what I plan to get next.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I like Ornate wood turtles. That's what I plan to get next.
> View attachment 280409


Oh my goodness that is very vibrant and beautiful [emoji7] I didn't know that was a species. I might be sold on that one lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my goodness that is very vibrant and beautiful [emoji7] I didn't know that was a species. I might be sold on that one lol


They are like box turtles too, spend the majority of their time on land.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They are like box turtles too, spend the majority of their time on land.


Oh how cool! Thank you for suggesting that one.


----------



## SPILL (Sep 12, 2019)

I've always liked adult male Batagur borneoensis, the painted terrapin. Not the most colorful shell but I love that face.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

SPILL said:


> I've always liked adult male Batagur borneoensis, the painted terrapin. Not the most colorful shell but I love that face.
> 
> View attachment 280424


Ooh I love it's face! That's a very pretty one thank you!


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

SPILL said:


> I've always liked adult male Batagur borneoensis, the painted terrapin. Not the most colorful shell but I love that face.
> 
> View attachment 280424


I just found this one as well it's very pretty.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 12, 2019)

Very rare painted sulcata


----------



## SPILL (Sep 12, 2019)

Three other personal favorites although not as colorful, can be hard to find, delicate, and a little pricey.


Geomyda spengleri, the Vietnamese black-breasted leaf turtle.






Erymnochelys madagascarienis, the Madagascar big-headed turtle





And Carettochelys insculpta, the Fly River or pig-nosed turtle.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

SPILL said:


> Three other personal favorites although not as colorful, can be hard to find, delicate, and a little pricey.
> 
> 
> Geomyda spengleri, the Vietnamese black-breasted leaf turtle.
> ...


Wow I like the Vietnamese black breasted leaf turtles eyes[emoji3] they're very big and bright


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280427
> Very rare painted sulcata


Couldn't see yours Jay.. tried to Google it and didn't know what I was looking for lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 12, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Couldn't see yours Jay.. tried to Google it and didn't know what I was looking for lol


I hate u haha


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate u haha


Hahahaha [emoji28]


----------



## mark1 (Sep 12, 2019)

I've seen eastern box turtles out there that are more outrageously colored than this one


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

mark1 said:


> I've seen eastern box turtles out there that are more outrageously colored than this one


Oh wow that one is very bright! Can't believe you have seen brighter ones my goodness I can't even imagine how stunning it must've been [emoji3526]


----------



## mark1 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280427
> Very rare painted sulcata


I'm so glad that's photoshopped, otherwise the poor tortoise's eyeball has been destroyed!


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 13, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280427
> Very rare painted sulcata


Hahahahaha I finally got the pic to come thru


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 13, 2019)

mark1 said:


>


Oh my that's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------

